# End of Mayheim Criterium Race 5/31



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

View attachment 281239


Location: 9810 Jordan Circle Santa Fe Springs, CA 90670

Hosted by Pull it Back Krew. 1 hour race each. First place in Road and Fixed split the pot! More racers = more money for the winners!!!! 2nd and 3rd get prizes. Come out bring your legs and beat people with them!!!!!! Helmets are mandatory!! You don't need a license to race, just a Road Bike or Fixed Gear (Fixed must be Brakeless Only) to qualify. Single speeds will fall under Road category.


----------

